# Seperation with 2nd Home sale looming



## mikestr (Nov 14, 2016)

​Hello all, I am new to this forum so hopefully I can make some sense here!

Myself and my wife have been married 16 years and have gradually grown apart. Sad but true, and I suppose it happens to millions of couples every day.

We constantly seemed to argue at the slightest things, name calling, didn't really like each other, but on the other hand were really in love and wouldnt know really what to do without each other.

We have had nasty arguments in the past, which has resulted with one of us (usually her) storming out but coming back later and making up. However after a rough year in 2016 with various other things, we started to sleep apart (my fault really) and I got used to the uninterrupted and peaceful sleep. I started to doubt (maybe a few years back if im honest) whether she was right for me and a friend, due to the personal insults and name calling that happens during heated arguments.

Also my feelings towards finding her attractive seemed to dwindle a while back which is very sad, but again does happen..
On top of this she started doing her own things, and myself also, so we drifted in that regard too.

We are just about to sell our rental property, which we decided earlier this year (before any split) to pay off our home mortgage.

Since then with stresses and strains, we have argued and I sadly have left home, I should point out that we have no children either.

As this is all raw and new to me, with the shock and upset, I just wanted to know if I can claim some of the house sale proceeds to live on now that we are apart? The main aim was to pay off the mortgage for both of us, but she has a good job and the house, so can afford it. I was thinking of maybe 20% of the house sale, maybe I am being silly and should ask for 50% as its jointly in both our names.

Obviously these are raw times and its all new to both of us, and the last thing I want to do is cause any upset or bitterness, and try and keep it civil.

Thank you for any help.


----------

